# Leisure batteries my proposed setup will it work?



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

After spending many hours looking on both this forum (search facility) and the net plus a question on here I have come up with this solution to our power needs.

We do not usually use EHU and like to spend 3/4 days on any one site usually aires or cl's.

At the moment I have one 80 amp battery which has proved insufficient.

I propose to fit 2 of these Elcosol batteries www.tayna.co.uk/ELECSOL-100-Carbon-Fibre-Battery-P5579.html

They are more expensive than most others that I can find but, I cannot fit any thing higher than 200mm under the seats.

One battery will be under the pass seat where the present battery lives + Elektroblok and one under the drivers seat alongside the vehicle battery. These will be connected with heavy guage cable approx 8mm thick. They will also have 2 60amp fuses inline (is this enough?).

To help with the charging of these batteries I will fit a sterling battery to battery charger

www.roadpro.co.uk/retail/product_detail.aspx?prod=STERLING+50A+12V+BATTERY-BATTERY+CHARGER&id=280

I don't like the idea of a generator because of carrying fuel, the space it takes up and that I don't like to be next to a van that has one.

Solar panels are an option but expensive and less use in winter.

So, is the above going to be a reasonable solution?

Thanks

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds good.

It is a project that I will probably want to copy.


----------



## 108868 (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm not saying you don't, but why would you need in line fuses?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

hi Pete,
your proposal to have 2 elecsol 100 A/H batteries in parallel will give you a quite large capacity to wild camp without a hook up.Unless you are watching tv on 12volts for long periods I reckon they would easily last 3/4 days,it depends on your daily consumption of course.

Instead of investing in a sterling batt/batt charger I think you would be better going for a solar panel of around 80 watts.It would be more expensive at approx £400 but in the warmer months you would be self sufficient.

I have 2x110A/H leisure batteries with an 85 watt solar panel and find I do not need a hook up in spring to autumn even when useing the tv heavily,winter is different and I would need electric after around 7/8 days.

Steve


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks good so far. You could consider a solar panel 85 watts plus a wind turbine. Both solar panel and wind generator running through a joint regulator. Check out the Rutland range - www.windtrap.co.uk/Wind_Turbines.htm
Can't get much greener!!
Good luck

Spindrifter


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Pete 
you could get 2 85ah batteries for the cost of 1 of the carbon fibre ones from the same site
http://www.tayna.co.uk/L85-Motorhome-Battery-2-Year-Guarantee-P2518.html
Although I must admit I dont know what difference the carbon fibre makes

Alan H


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi PeteS

I have 2 x 85 Ah gell batteries, and 100 watt solar panel, and never had flat batteries, also have another 110 Ah solar panel that fits on to the roof rack if required to run the fridge, but I don't use a TV, 

Just for info, I have a 30 amp fuse at each battery, and the cable (135 amp) is run through small hose pipe to protect the cables, batteries fitted under cab seats, good luck with the project,

Colin R.......


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete
We run a similar setup with 2x110A batteries (it was 2x100A until one failed) with the Sterling 50A Battery to Battery charger, for the last three years. 

It has been excellent for our lifestyle. We don't have a TV and rarely use hookups, and often stay in one place for days before moving 10 miles down the road. We spend our evenings in a blaze of lights gloating at the other vans with a single light or even a candle! The batteries have never dropped below half charge - until one battery packed through old age. 

If we starting again we would have the same setup but I would add a solar panel as well if we could afford it - but not a solar panel instead of the Sterling. A lot of our touring seems to be with low sun angles and cloudy days where a solar panel doesn't deliver much.
Bob


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Leisure batt*

Thanks all for the positive replies I will go ahead and start ordering.

Fatalhud - I agree with your comments regarding the Numax batt but it is too large/high for where I can put it I only have 200mm clearance under the seat.

Cowley - I state 60amp fuse because this is what was advised by a fitting pdf that I read I think on the Roadpro site.

As for the Solar panel route, maybe in the future at the mo cannot afford it.

Again many thanks for your input.

Pete


----------

